# No Mastermode with madwifi anymore???

## habnefrage

Hi, i just saw that there are new madwifi-drivers.

When i merged them, an tryed to put in Master mode, i get some errors.

```

iwconfig ath0 mode Master

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

   SET failed on devicve ath0 ; Invalid argument.

```

Do you have any idea what i do wrong? 

Dit some thing change? Do i have to start the master mode with other commands? Or is there realy no Master mode any more?[/code]

----------

## snis

The different modes are know done with wlanconfig

```
# wlanconfig ath0 destroy

# wlanconfig <someting> create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode <sta|adhoc|ap|monitor|wds|ahdemo>

# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta #Standard

# wlanconfig ap0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap #AccessPoint (remember to destroy ath0 first

```

----------

## habnefrage

very cool...

so i can have an accesspoint and one (or even more) "normal" wlancards...

love it.

thanks al lot

----------

## snis

Sorry, can't be done. Only one mode at a time (on my atheros card anyway), that's why you have to destroy the interface before adding a new one.

----------

## habnefrage

aaah OK, was just an idea  :Smile: 

i dont need two modes at time. One AP is quite enough

thanks

----------

## Paris Heng

 *habnefrage wrote:*   

> aaah OK, was just an idea 
> 
> i dont need two modes at time. One AP is quite enough
> 
> thanks

 

Hi, i have change to Master Mode, but my other mobile Laptop can not connect to this created AP, how ya?

They can scan and detect me as an AP.

What should i do?

How, please assist....

----------

